# Sophia Theological Seminary... a FREE online seminary.



## Augusta (Aug 1, 2004)

[color=darkblue:a8108dcbe7][b:a8108dcbe7]I am seriously thinking of taking online courses through this school.

Link is here: Sophia Theological Seminary 

Here is their doctrinal statement: 

[quote:a8108dcbe7]STS is a non-denominatoinal theological academy based on the reformed faith. We accept that only Jesus Christ is our saviour, who has been revealed by the Bible and testified through the work of the Holy Spirit. Also, we believe in the eternal trinity of the Father, Son and Holy Spirit. We confess the apostles' creed and the Westminster Confession, which are the principles of the early church, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the evangelical confession of Lausanne Covenant in 1974. [/quote:a8108dcbe7]

Let me know if you have heard of this seminary and any thoughts or opinions of it. Thanks.[/b:a8108dcbe7][/color:a8108dcbe7]


----------

